

Linux creator says Windows, OS X, iOS and Android are all malware - vivekvinodh
https://bgr.com/2015/05/26/ios-android-windows-mac-malware/

======
egil
Calling Stallman "Linux creator" is quite an achievement in ignorance when he
explicitly refers to the os as "GNU/Linux" to give GNU credit.

~~~
gus_massa
Agree. This is the original title, but a better title is "Stallman says
Windows, OS X, iOS and Android are all malware"

Also, the article is just a few quotes of The Guardian's article that was
submitted a few days ago without too much discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9591059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9591059)
(12 points, 3 days ago, 2 comments )

